# Post your nano-pico tanks here!



## thefishnoob (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey guys! I LOVE small tanks. Post your super small shrimp/fish tanks here!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

this is my mr.aqua 4 gallon bow front red cherry shrimp tank.i run a fluval 106 on it.for lighting i use a 10" finnex fugeray led.this pic is 4 months ago.when i get my camera fixed,i will post some more.it has changed since then.


----------



## thefishnoob (Dec 24, 2013)

Yay! WOW! Its amazing! I love the bow.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

this is my 2.5g tank at work, home to Hades :-D


----------

